
We’re finding out what’s in fracking wastewater, and it ain’t pretty - antr
http://grist.org/science/thanks-to-californias-disclosure-law-were-finding-out-whats-in-fracking-wastewater-and-it-aint-pretty/?utm_content=buffer382f6&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
gaius
Could have had nice, clean nukes, but now, the choices are frack or the lights
go out. Thanks Greens, good job.

